

Rambo's Death Chart - mindplunge
http://www.slashfilm.com/wp/wp-content/images/rambo-death-chart.jpg

======
cstejerean
I think the trend is very interesting and the post is perfectly appropriate
for Hacker News.

------
ctingom
If he was _hacking_ at people with big knives, this would be related to Hacker
News, but the chart doesn't have that. So, no up vote.

~~~
jmzachary
Rambo made his own knives from rebar in the jungles of Burma. I'm up voting.

------
systems
the chart is relevant, to us

it's the first movie intelligence solution application to be seen in the wild

movie intelligence in the next big thing, the new rave, en vogue and in demand

i hope to see the same done on another very interesting movie called "revenge
of the nerds" if they ever make a sequel for that, which they should. the
intelligence chart will include, the numbers of computers, servers, hand-
helds, girls in bikinis and refference to Perl specially the line "it's scary
the number of things you can do with Perl"

yes i once saw a perl script and it was indeed scary, all horror movies from
now on should be written in Perl

Programming languages and movie intelligence will changes the cinema industry
as we know it

next thing you know, you will go to the cinema and in the middle of the movie,
you will be presented with a BSOD and the movie will restart

------
jgrahamc
The ratio of bad guy to good guy deaths: (0 0.015 0.39 0.92). So looks like
Rambo reflects the sense of fear that the bad guys are winning/catching up.
Not sure how to explain the big jump between 1985 and 1988 (Chernobyl,
Challenger, Lockerbie, Iran-Contra?)

------
mynameishere
Correction: The whole thing is a sex scene.

------
alaskamiller
this is very pertinent to my interests

------
stillmotion
I don't remember that many good guys dying in the fourth one.

~~~
icky
> I don't remember that many good guys dying in the fourth one.

Assume that "good guys" includes all non-"bad guys". (Villagers, missionaries,
extras, etc.)

------
carpal
...

------
migpwr
I dont know what's worse... the bullshit people come up with to justify 36
upvotes or the post itself.

